# ISTANBUL | Aksoylar Kartal Office Tower | 36 fl | U/C



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Aksoylar Kartal Office Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

*HEIGHT:* - 
*FLOORS:* 36 fl 
*ARCHITECT:* SPDO


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://tr.foursquare.com/v/piazza/5ab259952d2fd932f804c0f5/photos


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Currently under construction. Source.

_Seen in the background_.









_Seen in the lower right corner_.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

On the left. Source.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Construction status as of 18 October. Source.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Construction status as of 1 November. Seen on the right. Building 23rd floor. Source.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Construction status as of 12 December. Construction of the 25th floor has completed. Photograph taken by ozyland at Aksoylar Kartal Office | KARTAL | Prep


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Construction status as of 28 December. Seen on the right. Building 27th floor. Source.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Construction status as of 31 December. Source.


----------

